
Arm Yourself With Specific Knowledge - panarky
https://startupboy.com/2019/03/25/specific-knowledge/
======
ozzyman700
What am I missing? This quote seems to contradict itself.

"The thing is that we have this idea that everything can be taught, everything
can be taught in school. And it’s not true that everything can be taught. In
fact, the most interesting things cannot be taught.

But everything can be learned. And very often that learning either comes from
some innate characteristics in your DNA, or it could be through your childhood
where you learn soft skills which are very, very hard to teach later on in
life, or it’s something that is brand new so nobody else knows how to do it
either, or it’s true on the job training because you’re pattern matching into
highly complex environments, basically building judgment in a specific
domain."

If something can be known, why can it not be taught? Is learning not the
process of being taught, by yourself or others?

~~~
panarky
There are things that can be learned but cannot be taught.

You have to do it yourself.

